# Accompanying Spouse Visa From India



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone applied for accompanying spouse visa from India ?
When I submit my CSV application at VFS, can my wife submit her "Accompanying Spouse Visa" application at the same time ?

Thanks


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

By "Accompanying Spouse Visa" I assume you mean a Visitors Visa for your wife for the purpose of accompanying the spouse (i.e. you). 

I had the same when I first arrived in SA. I had to wait till my husband received his visa, and then I applied giving the reference of his visa in my cover letter.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> By "Accompanying Spouse Visa" I assume you mean a Visitors Visa for your wife for the purpose of accompanying the spouse (i.e. you).
> 
> I had the same when I first arrived in SA. I had to wait till my husband received his visa, and then I applied giving the reference of his visa in my cover letter.


Yes I am referring to the same. What were the time lines like ? How long did it take for you to receive the visitor's visa ?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

It took just about 10 days.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> It took just about 10 days.


thank you so much.


----------



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi guys 
Hello harish/bookishly 

Since we on the same page of accompanying spouse visa , could you guys pls help me to get more info on the documents for spouse visa .
I’m gonna apply my wife’s n daughter visa frm mumbai after I prepare my docs , even though there is info on docs on VFS website but still if yourll can advise what are main and impt docs which need to arrange .
As of now I’ve applied for India n sa pcc and medicals beside that husbands letter and bank statements. 
So what more can I add on to make my family’s app stronger , 
Also pls advise if I can submit my rental agreement with the utility bill which is on landlord for accommodation purposes .. 

Your reply n help would really appreciate 

Thank you ??


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, apologies for the late reply.
Honestly, I am not sure what is exactly required. 
Have you applied ? Please share your experience.

thanks,
Harish M


----------



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi harish, Tks for your reply .
I applied my family’s visa as accompanying spouse and minor child and it’s been almost 2 weeks now , hoping all goes well and awaiting for update n good news frm Embassy .


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

ashishmm said:


> Hi harish, Tks for your reply .
> I applied my family’s visa as accompanying spouse and minor child and it’s been almost 2 weeks now , hoping all goes well and awaiting for update n good news frm Embassy .


Hi Ashish,

On the VFS website which section did you viisit to apply for accompanying spouse visa ?

Thanks,
Harish M


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

South Africa Visa Information In India - Short Term Visa - Visitors Visa - Dependant Visa (accompanying foreign spouse and dependant children)


----------



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi harish . Sorry for late reply .
I applied as dependant visa but had to tick the visitors visa option on long term and now it’s been almost 2 weeks and to my surprise the Embassy has infmd VFS to change the process time to 60 days instead of initially was 7 days ... 
so did you apply for your spouse and what’s the situation ?


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

ashishmm said:


> Hi harish . Sorry for late reply .
> I applied as dependant visa but had to tick the visitors visa option on long term and now it’s been almost 2 weeks and to my surprise the Embassy has infmd VFS to change the process time to 60 days instead of initially was 7 days ...
> so did you apply for your spouse and what’s the situation ?


I have not yet applied. I am still waiting for my CSV to come through. 

Good luck.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

ashishmm said:


> Hi harish . Sorry for late reply .
> I applied as dependant visa but had to tick the visitors visa option on long term and now it’s been almost 2 weeks and to my surprise the Embassy has infmd VFS to change the process time to 60 days instead of initially was 7 days ...
> so did you apply for your spouse and what’s the situation ?


Hi,

How long it took for the spouse/dependent visa ? It's been two months my spouse applied at VFS New Delhi and so far, no update yet.


----------



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi there 
Initially I was told 7 working days ,but it took almost 4 weeks to recv Visa . I applied in Mumbai VFS in Jan and got in Feb .


----------

